# rocky mountain ets-x 70



## xc866 (29. Februar 2008)

Ich habe gesehen das es noch ein spezielles Herstellerforum gibt, ich habe meine Frage schon im Tech-Forum gestellt, aber vieleicht ist hier auch noch ein Experte.



Hallo zusammen.

Ich möchte mir ein Fully kaufen, bin mir mit der Grösse aber noch nicht so sicher, da die verschiedenen Tabellen im Internet nicht alle gleich sind.

Ich bin 171cm und möchte mir ein gebrauchtes "Rocky Mountain ets-x 70" von 2005 kaufen. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ein 19Zoll Rahmen nicht zu gross ist. 
Ich möchte dann eher längere Touren auf Wanderwegen in den Alpen machen und nicht hardcore Downhill.

Das wäre die Ausstattung:

Super Touren-Bike in guten Zustand: 
Fox Talas RL 85-125mm vorne, 90-115mm hinten. Avid Juicy 7, vorne 185, hinten 160mm. Shimano XT Gruppe. Hügi-Naben und Ritchey OCR-Felgen. Tubeless-Hutchinson-Reifen (2,3"). Frisch ab Komplett-Service !

Ich werde das Bike sicher noch probefahren.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom "rocky mountain ets-x 70" und was währe in fairer Preis

Über eure Meinung bin ich gespannt.

Gruss


----------



## numinisflo (29. Februar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225041&page=13


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc866 (29. Februar 2008)

Super Danke


----------

